# The Reception > Sentiments Express >  Will be BACK..Inshallah..!!

## mytonse

Salaamz freinds,

It was a beautful 5 -6 months at DT..There was gr8 fun work and drama here..
Soon in a week ill be moving to India to do my graduation degree...

Time will be an asset to me then..and my online presence will surely come to halt!!

I have no problems of any sort..I made it sure to leave with a smile..Hope full yill be back with the same smile and enery i cherished here...

MAny friends and bros made a memorable stay for me..!!

I would continue to visit as long as tiime permits..

Inshallah this post will be finding all of u in the best of health and wealth!!

With deepest regards,


*M.Y.TONSE*

my mails will be open...

u can for any advice or PC problems or tut ..contact me..Ill be trying my best to answer them...     *ytonse1@yahoo.com*


Wishing u all a fruitful day..

Thank You...!!

----------


## Hina87

well yunus we will all miss u v much.

good luck on ur studies.

and above all stay happy  :Smile: 

insha allah we will talk soon

allah hafiz

----------


## mytonse

Hina,

I am sure ill be missing all ou too..I will be managing a few days..

I am trying to be..Its just ...nothin..Ill be happy..

Right

TC all

----------


## sneha

bYe   YUNUS WE WILL MISS U  :hug1: 
BeSt Of LUCK IN UR STUDIES
MAy G0D BLESS U N KeEp SMILEIN  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

Come to Dt when ever u like. doors r always open for u wid flowers in hand. :givefl; 
Yunus try to login in Dt sometime when u r in India although i know it will be difficult.
Yunus,u can get some help from member "Akki449" in Dt.he is studing in one of the university in India.
I will miss u.but i am hopeful too about ur future wid best of the best luck in every thing u do.

Best Regard  :Smile: 
 God Bless u :up;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Good luck   :givefl; 

We'll surely miss u..

Take care and keep smiling!  :Smile:

----------


## Omar

Good Luck yar

Ur Posting was Awesome 

Well i will come India next Month hope to meet u there

Well Best of Luckz again ur Studies

----------


## mytonse

Sure All..Anybody is welcome to meet me..Ill be trying to meet Bluehacks.>Rain ..is a problem....

My session probably begins in Mid-August..

Internet is always a issue there..Once in BAngalore i wont be having any problems...

Thank you Very Much for all the support...

----------


## Moona

bye n good luck .. n hope u do well.. :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

Thank You very much Moona

----------

